# AJ 300 Mann



## Danvan (Jun 30, 2020)

How much?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Some detailed pics would help a bit.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

AJ series were made in the 80's in Korea.
Depending on condition and if there's a case, it may be worth ~$200.

Mann Guitars


----------

